# FRIDAY PICS!!!!!!!!!!



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Goodness.

More goodness.

Clear Lake

Trout mount I just got back recently.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Father's Day Fish Fry!


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

1. The things you may see on the roads of houston
2. Triton had fun in the rain....perhaps a little too much


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Just a few Random. I really don't post a bunch of pics anymore.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

*Pic of my girls for fathers day.*


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Cornhusker, you are in trouble brother.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> Cornhusker, you are in trouble brother.


Trust me, I'm fully armed!!! :biggrin:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Tater in Nascar Heaven
Happy kids
Catcher
4th Grade Graduate!


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Limb down*

This is what happens when a semi driver isn't paying attention! He jumped the curb and took out this large limb from our live oak tree. This limb ran parallel to the street and over the end of our driveway. It was above the city's height requirement for limbs. He was kind enough to drive off after hitting it. I'm sure he had to explain to someone what happened to his truck!

One of Koda catching his breath before playing with his basketball.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Cornhusker, you are in trouble brother.


Looks like double trouble to me. Wish you the best.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

some food
getting ready for the fall stock show
spring track meet out in front!
jump shot
family halloween
this boy is losing teeth faster than he replaces them. lol


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Changes at surfside, TTF truck, son and dog playing at the beach.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSampsonator (Jan 7, 2008)

Pop's "Retirement" Project - 1966 Bronco


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Last couple of tourneys. South State Championship this weekend


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> :biggrin:












Infamoose J...may you rot in hell...:biggrin:

Spent all summer getting my St Augustine just this perfect brown color I got now...and then you post this up...LOL


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> Infamoose J...may you rot in hell...:biggrin:
> 
> Spent all summer getting my St Augustine just this perfect brown color I got now...and then you post this up...LOL


Sure looks like a no kink hose.....not saying its stolen or nothing....


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Made her an honest women










More pics soon to follow, trying to figure this iPad thing out.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Some from last week


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wife & little sister at the beach last weekend.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> :biggrin:


Just wrong! Very nice!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> Goodness.
> 
> More goodness.
> 
> ...


Hey...I remember that fish Josh.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

More from surfside

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

a couple of random....

Dinner from last week was AMAZING!

My daughter wearing my sunglasses..


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Weird...would not load all pix. Try again!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

hey Salt...I like that little T head pier


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

took the kiddos fishin'

who knew that when i first started fishin' that i would have more fun watchin' them than reelin' in fish myself?

i don't think they did to shabby here (these were caught in the bay):


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

kemah dinner cruise


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Last Sunday heading out before the wind started.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

*Wife's Anniv. present*

Still working on the name graphics.....She loves to fish!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

#1 was a sunset in EMB on 6/18/11
#2 is a 25" Redfish with a big ole lady fish in its belly.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

*Some pics from Down South Offroad Park in Crosby*

1. My boy going under water
2. Kids
3. Us
4. Wife and daughter at an old historical grave site on the back of the property
5. Mr Simms, his wife and we believe his daughter are also there
6. Lunch time
7. The beach on the park
8. The small cemetery


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

*Meet My New Fishing Partner!*

Matthew Taylor born 6/21/2011 9lbs. 6oz.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

^^^^looks like he's already spoiled! congrats!


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*Just Us Girls and some trout!*

Me and my daughter Taylor went fishing with my best friend Ginger and caught some great trout. This was Taylors first big trout! Biggest was 24" and the second one she caught was 22"....Beautiful fish!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

here is my contribution to friday pics.... see something interesting about this series of photos??? i was laughing my arse off! hahaha


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

I fear no ish


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

POC Troutman said:


> here is my contribution to friday pics.... see something interesting about this series of photos??? i was laughing my arse off! hahaha


Not really it's just Harbormaster and IJ heading for the creek!!!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

rlw said:


> Not really it's just Harbormaster and IJ heading for the creek!!!


HAHAHAHAHA green at ya for that one


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

rlw said:


> Not really it's just Harbormaster and IJ heading for the creek!!!


Possibly heading to the edge of a cliff. :work:


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

Saw this at Lone Star Park last night....


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

just recently had some pictures done for Kenadie's 2nd Birthday


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

73 RR & New Porch on my cabin


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

better pic of porch


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> :biggrin:


That pic made my dogs tail stiffen up! :rotfl:


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

*Couple of random.*

First pic - I am tryin to get out of the truck after work as he gets in.
Second pic - Wal-Mart parking lot in Baytown. I have seen him a few times around town. Made good use of an old van....I guess! Go RVing!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Gilbert hauling his goat to the flea market.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't think that is Gilbert's goat... doesn't have that Harbormaster violated look!


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Haute Pursuit said:


> I don't think that is Gilbert's goat... doesn't have that Harbormaster violated look!


LOL!!!! ROTFL!

That's all i have to say!:rotfl:


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

WESTTU said:


> Saw this at Lone Star Park last night....


 just ain't right................:rotfl:


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> :biggrin:


Keeping up with the innerlooper :tongue:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

rlw said:


> Not really it's just Harbormaster and IJ heading for the creek!!!


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Sent from my lap top using peck-n-type!


----------

